# Etrange message dans Safari



## jicebe (24 Décembre 2014)

Est-ce lié à la dernière mise à jour de sécurité ? Quand je me connecte avec Safari à certains sites, une fenêtre s'ouvre avec le message suivant : "Aucune application n'est configurée pour ouvrir l'url "....". Recherchez dans l'App Store une application qui peut ouvrir votre document ou choisissez une application existante sur votre ordinateur."
Je n'ai jamais eu ce message jusqu'ici en me connectant à ces mêmes sites (tout à fait ordinaires).


----------



## gmaa (24 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,


Regarde du côté adwaremedic.


----------



## jicebe (24 Décembre 2014)

Boone idée, merci, je vais essayer.


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2014)

Oui, bonjour gmaa 

C'est fou, les gens vont n'importe ou, et DL n'importe quoi. :sick:


----------



## jicebe (24 Décembre 2014)

Aucun effet. Toujours le même message. Nota : ce sont des sites que je fréquente tous les jours et où je ne télécharge rien.  En outre, je bloque les pubs. Cela ne se produit que depuis la mise à jour automatique Apple d'hier.


----------



## gmaa (24 Décembre 2014)

Et avant tu les ouvrais avec?

La dernière mise à jour concernait NTP pour moi.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, bonjour gmaa
> 
> C'est fou, les gens vont n'importe ou, et DL n'importe quoi. :sick:



T'as été absent un moment. Ce fut le grand sport de l'année 2014 sur le forum. 

Le problème c'est que _n'importe quoi_ sont des logiciels de base (VLC, The Gimp, MplayerX, etc) et _n'importe où_ des sites qui avaient pignon sur rue tel que CNet Download (ex-VersionTracker) ou qui squattent le haut des résultats Google (Softonic).

M'est d'avis qu'on va encore battre des records en 2015.


----------



## jicebe (24 Décembre 2014)

Cela m'arrive même sur YouTube. Exemple :


----------



## gmaa (24 Décembre 2014)

Ces vidéos s'ouvrent sans problème sous Safari chez moi. (Mavericks)

M'est avis que tu aurais intérêt a nettoyer tes plugin.

Et faire une bonne maintenance de ton OS.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2014)

ce que moonwalker te dit c'est que tu as sans doute téléchargé installé un truc ( que tu crois etre clean) via un site naze


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'as été absent un moment. Ce fut le grand sport de l'année 2014 sur le forum.


Oui la vie est ainsi faite, mais je suivais de loin. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Le problème c'est que _n'importe quoi_ sont des logiciels de base (VLC, The Gimp, MplayerX, etc) et _n'importe où_ des sites qui avaient pignon sur rue tel que CNet Download (ex-VersionTracker) ou qui squattent le haut des résultats Google (Softonic).


Oui, je récapitule :
- Ne pas télécharger/utiliser des logiciels  dit de "nettoyage, accélérez votre Mac qu'ils disaient .
- Pour les autres applications, DL toujours à partir de l'App Store ou à  partir du site de l'éditeur, ne jamais passer par un site tiers.
Passer par un site tiers pour charger une version démo dite "clean" ou charger une version pirate, ça revient même =>. gros risque d'attraper un vérole.



Moonwalker a dit:


> M'est d'avis qu'on va encore battre des records en 2015. :rallyes:



C'est certain, et le Père Noël n'est pas encore passé. :love:


----------



## jicebe (24 Décembre 2014)

Hélas ! D'une part je suis assez expérimenté pour ne pas télécharger n'importe quoi n'importe où, et effectuer ma maintenance régulièrement, d'autre part tout marchait bien lundi soir et ce n'est qu'après la mise à jour automatique d'Apple, mardi matin, que j'ai commencé à avoir ce truc, alors que dans l'intervalle, je n'ai rien téléchargé ni modifié. C'est pourquoi je ne comprends pas. 
Enfin, sur YouTube (et autres), le message s'affiche dès la page d'accueil et non quand je charge une vidéo.


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2014)

Peut être que les véroles étaient déjà sur ton Mac avant la MàJ ..


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2014)

test autre session 
une vraie ou invité


----------



## jicebe (24 Décembre 2014)

Mon Mac est très bien entretenu et je n'ai JAMAIS eu le moindre problème. De toute façon, c'est apparemment un message Système et non Safari. Je vais fouiller du côté des certificats


----------



## gmaa (24 Décembre 2014)

Écoute quand même pascalformac...
Ça coûte rien!

JAMAIS ne semble plus d'actualité!


----------



## jicebe (24 Décembre 2014)

Bien sûr,je vais essayer ce qu'il me suggère. Il y a déjà eu sur ce forum, il y a deux ans, quelqu'un qui avait un problème proche :

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-de-navigation-certificats-1106952.html


----------



## jicebe (25 Décembre 2014)

Finalement, je suis venu à bout du problème : une incompatibilité entre une extension Safari (pourtant trouvée sur le site d'Apple mais disparue maintenant) et le système corrigé mardi. Une fois l'extension virée, plus de message. Merci à tous et bonnes fêtes !


----------



## subsole (25 Décembre 2014)

jicebe a dit:


> Finalement, je suis venu à bout du problème : une incompatibilité entre une extension Safari (pourtant trouvée sur le site d'Apple mais disparue maintenant) et le système corrigé mardi. Une fois l'extension virée, plus de message. Merci à tous et bonnes fêtes !



Ça pourrait servir à d'autres, quelle est cette extension ?


----------



## jicebe (26 Décembre 2014)

Désolé, j'ai oublié le nom exact (ça commençait par Video... et c'était pour récupérer des vidéos Flash sur n'importe quel site, pas pour YouTube donc). En plus, je ne m'en servais jamais !
C'est la difficulté des extensions Safari que propose Apple : quand il y a une incompatibilité Système nouvelle, on n'est pas averti. Et, depuis Yosemite, il est de plus impossible de charger Safari tout seul pour repartir à zéro.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2014)

Sauf si tu es imprudent , tu fais des sauvegardes externes
et donc le nom de l'extension tu le retrouves dans tes archives de sauvegarde


----------



## jicebe (26 Décembre 2014)

Comme j'ai une sauvegarde externe sélective, et que Safari est inclus dans mon disque de récupération Yosemite, mes extensions n'en font pas partie.


----------



## Alycastre (28 Janvier 2015)

jicebe a dit:


> Désolé, j'ai oublié le nom exact (ça commençait par Video... et c'était pour récupérer des vidéos Flash sur n'importe quel site, pas pour YouTube donc). En plus, je ne m'en servais jamais !
> C'est la difficulté des extensions Safari que propose Apple : quand il y a une incompatibilité Système nouvelle, on n'est pas averti. Et, depuis Yosemite, il est de plus impossible de charger Safari tout seul pour repartir à zéro.


Merci .... Je viens de résoudre mon problème, le même que vous: une extension " VidéoCather" obsolète depuis la mise à jour en 10.10.12  :finger:


----------



## jicebe (29 Janvier 2015)

Exact. L'auteur de l'extension aurait dû quand même avertir. Les bons usages se perdent chez Apple : ainsi, après la mise à jour d'hier, j'ai constaté que mes préférences Système avaient été modifiées, sans avertissement.


----------

